# Form 40SP - online application



## littleshal (Mar 20, 2013)

I've had a bit of a look around but can't see anything specific about what I am after. 

My partner has submitted his part of the online Temporary Partner visa (onshore), we have paid, received the bridging visa (from PMV) and now we are uploading documents. There is a list for me (Sponsor) to upload my docs as well and one of them is the Form 40SP. Does this mean that I don't actually do an online application myself, I just attach my docs and a copy of this form to his application?

And also, a lot of the recommended docs are duplicates, do we upload only one time or do the relevant docs need to go beside each particular question.

Thanks!


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

littleshal said:


> I've had a bit of a look around but can't see anything specific about what I am after.
> 
> My partner has submitted his part of the online Temporary Partner visa (onshore), we have paid, received the bridging visa (from PMV) and now we are uploading documents. There is a list for me (Sponsor) to upload my docs as well and one of them is the Form 40SP. Does this mean that I don't actually do an online application myself, I just attach my docs and a copy of this form to his application?
> 
> ...


Hi littleshal,

My partner and I are going through the same process too (minus the PMV). By any chance do you have bigger screen shots of the documents to upload for both applicant and sponsor? Like the thumbnail you attached in your post. I want to get a gist of how to organise my documents seeing there is a 60 doc limit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## littleshal (Mar 20, 2013)

Not sure if the screen shot will attach any bigger but here is the list of recommended documents copied (they each have a drop down within them which suggests which actual document to upload e.g. utility bill): 

Applicant:
Address - Residential, Evidence of - Lease Agreement/Rent Statement	
Birth or Age, Evidence of
Change of Name, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain 
Citizenship - Not Australian, Evidence of 
Family Composition, Evidence of 
Form 956 Appointment of a migration agent	
Form 1221 Additional personal particulars form 
Health, Evidence of 
Identity, Evidence of 
Medical Examination, Evidence of Intention to Undergo 
Military Discharge, Evidence of 
Military Service, Evidence of 
National Identity Document (other than Passport) 
Photograph - Other 
Photograph - Passport 
Relationship - Spouse, De facto Partner, Evidence of 
Travel Document 
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of 
Form 956A Appointment of an authorised contact 
Contact while apart, Evidence of	
Couple are living together, Evidence of 
Form 80 Personal particulars for character assessment 
Form 888 Statutory declaration by a supporting witness in relation to a Partner or Prospective Marriage visa application 
Length of the de facto relationship, Evidence of 
Marriage, Evidence of	
Nature of the couple's household, Evidence of	
Nature of the couple's mutual commitment to each other, Evidence of 
Registered relationship, Evidence of 

Sponsor:
Address - Residential, Evidence of -
Australian Permanent Residence
Birth or Age, Evidence of 
Change of Name, Evidence of 
Character, Evidence of 
Character Assessment, Evidence of Intention to Obtain 
Citizenship - Australian, Evidence of 
Eligible New Zealand Citizen, Evidence of	
Identity, Evidence of 
National Identity Document (other than Passport) 
Divorce/Separation, Evidence of 
Form 40SP Sponsorship for a partner to migrate to Australia


It says that not all of these will be relevant to my application - which is annoying, there is still a bit of guesswork about which ones do apply. And as you can see, there are a few documents, such as our rental lease agreement which would cover off a number of points across both of our lists - not clear whether to upload more than once.


----------



## Chocolate Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

I am the sponser for my fiance in Germany, applied offshore.
Yes it is almost a complete duplication, but I filled in my section anyway.
There is no $ charge for the sponser so why not 'waste your time' filling it in.

For the sponser, you are asked to reference the main applicants application with thier application ID number.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You as the sponsor needs to complete the sponsor for a partner migrating to Australia form (I can't remember the exact name of the title).

You only need to upload the documents once. We just upload the ID documents under the sponsor and everything else is under the applicant. 

Just remember there is a 60 file limit as well. This limit came in after ours was approved but I believe that you "might" be able to attach additional documents if you run out under the applicant, though it is best to condense the number of documents if you can ie. all the bank statements in one file.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

littleshal said:


> My partner has submitted his part of the online Temporary Partner visa (onshore), we have paid, received the bridging visa (from PMV) and now we are uploading documents. There is a list for me (Sponsor) to upload my docs as well and one of them is the Form 40SP. Does this mean that I don't actually do an online application myself, I just attach my docs and a copy of this form to his application?
> 
> And also, a lot of the recommended docs are duplicates, do we upload only one time or do the relevant docs need to go beside each particular question.


Hi Littleshal and welcome!

Technically you don't have to do an online application BUT the 60-document-only limit is a real pest and having your own TRN number is a great way to get around it. Particularly as the Immi site only accepts JPEGS that are under 500kb each. Although I'm sure there is a way of creating multi-page JPEG docs that are high-res enough to read, we couldn't figure it out despite hours of googling! So each of our bank statements, stat decs etc had to be loaded page by page - i.e. a single stat dec took up 3 pages of the limit!

Anyway ... I would recommend opening your own Immi Account - you link it to your partners by using his TRN number - we did this and it was very simple. That way, a lot of the docs can be loaded on _your_ Immi Account, not his.

Regarding the question of duplicates - we found the same thing! We tried to make sure that we submitted some form of evidence for each category, rather than several attachments in some categories and none in others. (Be careful of duplicating attachments across various categories as you might run out of document allowance!)

I don't know how CO's make decisions but we decided that in case they have some form of 'checklist' against which to evaluate visa's, we would want to show evidence in ALL categories so that their decision was easier.

Good luck!


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

Wow!! Thanks a bunch, littleshal!!
I really appreciate that. And, yes, I can see that it is quite the guessing game deciding which ones are relevant or not (the none obvious ones).

As a sponsor, are you getting a Character Check too (Police Check or Form 80)?


----------



## Chocolate Bear (Oct 29, 2014)

There didn't seem a need for a Police check for the sponser.
Keep in mind that all sponsers are Australian passport holders/citizens, so they can already check your records if they needed to. The sponser is already in the system


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Chocolate Bear said:


> There didn't seem a need for a Police check for the sponser.
> Keep in mind that all sponsers are Australian passport holders/citizens, so they can already check your records if they needed to. The sponser is already in the system


No they aren't. They are either Australian citizens or permanent residents. PR's do not have an Australian passport.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

WillyWonka said:


> Wow!! Thanks a bunch, littleshal!!
> I really appreciate that. And, yes, I can see that it is quite the guessing game deciding which ones are relevant or not (the none obvious ones).
> 
> As a sponsor, are you getting a Character Check too (Police Check or Form 80)?


The sponsor only needs the AFP done if the applicant has kids.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

WillyWonka said:


> Wow!! Thanks a bunch, littleshal!!
> I really appreciate that. And, yes, I can see that it is quite the guessing game deciding which ones are relevant or not (the none obvious ones).
> As a sponsor, are you getting a Character Check too (Police Check or Form 80)?


Hi WillyWonka and Littleshal

The conditions for the police check are something along the lines of... 'any country you have resided in for longer than 12 months in the last 10 years'. As the Australian sponsor, I couldn't work out if that applied to me too - I mean they can't refuse me back into Australia even if I had committed a crime in another country, right? - but since I have been out of Australia for nearly 5 years, I decided to get a police check from South Africa where we've been living together.

Luckily they only cost $6 here so it wasn't a big deal!


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

Mish said:


> No they aren't. They are either Australian citizens or permanent residents. PR's do not have an Australian passport.


Ahh.. gotcha, Mish. The sponsor's attachment list was just a bit confusing. Will wrap my head around it as I compile all my documents.


----------



## littleshal (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for your advice everyone. If there is no requirement to do the separate account, I think we will stick with just uploading the 40SP. I believe that would have to be the preferred way for immi - only having to extract information from one account. There is a way to condense a lot of photos into a PDF which saves a lot of file numbers so I think we will be ok in that regard. 

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

Hey littleshal/Mish,

Bugging you again, haha.. sorry.

I noticed in that list there is a Form 1221. Did you submit that too?
If so, I assume I should fill up Part J - Visitor Visa only (I am on an ETA at the moment).

Don't really know what to put in Part N - Questions 43 and 44 though. Can I leave those blank?

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## kochtobbom (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am an Australian PR, based in Sydney. I recently got married and my wife is in India. We are starting process for dependant visa for partner (category 309).

Applicant (my wife) has filled her application completely, however she is yet to submit her application. As we can see, right from we begin filling applicant form for 309, TRN no starting with E******* appears on top. 

using this TRN no of my wife application, i started to fill form 40sp (sponsor form for dependant partner). I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error : 

AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.

This concerns me immensely. i have accurately entered all the information that i have and i encountered this. i repeat, we are yet to submit form 47sp and pay the necessary fees. we thought we will finish both forms together and we will submit them accordingly. 

Any helps, pointer will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

kochtobbom said:


> Hi everyone,
> ... I entered the TRN no i got from my wife application, entered my passport details, grant details etc, all correctly, and i see below error :
> AN ERROR HAS OCCURED.
> THE RELATED APPLICATION DETAILS PROVIDED CANNOT BE VERIFIED, CHECK THE DETAILS AND AMEND IF NECESSARY. APPLICANT WILL NOT BE ABLE TO CONTINUE AND SHOULD REVIEW ELIGIBILITY INFORMATION ON OUR WEBSITE.
> .


Hi Kochtobbom

This error message happened to me - and to a lot of other people on this forum. Unfortunately I submitted our application over 2 years ago (we are now happily in Sydney!) so I can't remember exactly what the reason was. I _think_ it was because the applicants form has to be submitted before the Sponsor can complete theirs but I'm not sure. If you search this forum a bit more you are sure to find the answer. But don't stress and keep going with her application ... you're nearly there!

Best of luck!


----------



## LizBee (Jul 18, 2013)

Oh I found the answer! 
... see my previous post here:
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...ing-your-partner-visa-application-online.html
http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/103194-tips-submitting-your-partner-visa-application-online.html


----------

